# Centrifugal supercharger setups for 280ZX...



## Xybus (Oct 22, 2005)

Does anybody know of any out there? I've searched and come up with nothing.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

if you swaped a chevy 350 in your 280, theres SC's for it.. but the stock engine.. no


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Here you go



















http://www.modern-motorsports.com/catalog/mm_memrides_view.php?car_id=11

http://flzclub.com/videos/blownZ.WMV

Ken Jones, the owner of the green car, is willing to sell kits of his setup if he can get 12 people to buy.


----------



## pcs (Jul 25, 2007)

*Ken Jones*



240ZT said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you get in touch with Ken Jones?
pcs


----------

